# Info- Hiring MH in NZ loaning MH here UK



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hubby talking to a Kiwi (  !!!!!funny farm for him!) today, which bought up the subject of us going there again,NZ not the funny farm! 8O this chappie really stirred hubby up talking about his home land! I have seen Motorhome swops somewhere, but....................dunno if i would like someone else driving our 24footer, tho my friend has borrowed it. Ideas, info, thoughts on this would be appreciated, also about hiring in NZ, thanks. :roll:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine. We have been out to NZ 7 times to stay with our daughter and family and have in the past bought a little car and then sold it again.
I answered an advert about motorhome hire in Oz and NZ but they only seem to want to organise package holidays.
I don't think we would like anyone driving our M/H.
If we get any further with our enquiries I will let you know.
I suppose I should get my daughter to make enquiries but she is incredible busy at work and with 3 kids ( one with serious heart problems)
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It seems that the idea of 'swapping' is becoming quite popular with our colonial cousins from down under, the M'Home mags are always advertising in the back for people willing to swap 'vans for a month or so.

I don't know how the fine print works,..insurance cover or anything else,..but I'm sure the idea is sound in principle,...the thought of strangers sleeping in my bed doesn't appeal to me, but that's only a personal thing, I suppose hygenic mattress covers/protectors could be used,...just my thoughts Rainey!! 8O


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Sid, she sure sounds busy! Sorry to hear about the poorly littlun too!
Did you like it out there, how long did you stay. We want to go for a month or more, and do both islands. Why did you buy a car, did you stay in b&bs or hotels? What time of year did you go...... :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Thanks M&D, know what you mean, have you been to NZ? :roll:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have relations in NZ
They go to Auz regularly but hire one out there
In either country the vehicles have to go into a quarantine area and be steam cleaned, before being allowed to enter

Look in the Campining and Caravanning Club summer travel brochure they do both a guided tour and a go as you please

I will leave a message for Sis on the email asking for hirers in both countries & put them on here - when she replys - they go away about now for 7 or 8 weeks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,..Mand has family in NZ, and Oz,.. Canada too FWIW :roll: but we have not been down the swapping thing route,..only airyplanes and comfy beds in a ranch style hacienda!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Thanks P&P and M&D what does FWIW mean? is it a secret code-cos i am all out of puzzles. :roll:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine. For What Its Worth.
We go out for 6/8 weeks usually middle Jan as soon as the Christmas prices drop, its usually the best time for the weather, the last couple of weeks have been the hottest for about 50 years( pity we aren't out there)
2002 we went out middle of November so we could spend Christmas there, but the weather was cold and wet most of the time.
My daughter, son-in-law and family live in Taranaki on the North island, we bought the car so that we could be independant, on our trip down to the South Island we stayed in back packers, they are cheap, clean, lots of them and some are out in the wilds in lovely locations.
Any thing else I can help with let me know.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

HI,

Went to South Island last year and hired a Mh for 15 days. Best 15 days of my life. Campsites are brill and in great locations, usually on lake or close to scenary. Lord of the Rings is witnessed!!!!!!

We used the large National chain of Mh companies - Britz & Maui. I would advise you to do the same. They have many depots, lots of back up and will even give you a mobile phone to get hold of them in an emergency. They are the safe choice.

We did originally book with a smaller firm - but they went bust ( we found out when we got there!) and our booking got transferred to Britz. They have depots right next to airports. We got a 6 birth Mh for a reasonable amount. Tiptronic controls too!

If you want anymore information please feel free to contact me. I can also advise on where to go in South Island. Its a trip I will make again. Its that good.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Gee thanks guys, will do that! ask ?'s that is! Had a look at the google add on HERE (every little helps-aye Nuke!) and the MH's look well dated-are they? We thought (about 40 secs) about trying the B&B's (didn't know if they did them or not) but decided it would be nice to have a -home from home - kinda thing if you know what i mean, now its picking up ideas, on who to house sit our youngest who is 18 while we go, hm!!! :roll:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine. The motor homes I have seen have all been pretty recent, don't know about the inside, I am sure a lot of people don't look after them like their own. So you have 2 options... Hire a motorhome, there are loads of motor camps which cater for tents, caravans ( not a lot in NZ) and MH's or Hire a car and use Backpacker's, they cater for all like the YHA do here now, they have dorm's, family rooms and rooms for couples. You would have to book in advance at the better ones as they are very popular in the summer especially in the major towns like Nelson, Napier and Christchurch.
When are you thinking of going?

Cheers Sid


----------

